# URGENT; anybody know the opening time of Neon Gecko?



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

If anybody knows the Glasgow or Paisley rd west one I would be very grateful xx


----------



## jay67 (Jan 30, 2009)

10am I think


----------

